# Show us your fit dogs.



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, partly inspired by the convo going on in @Bisbow's thread, I thought a thread dedicated to showing off our fit dogs would be nice to start ( or even for those wishing to help their dogs lose some weight, share your pics too! ). Feel free to share top weight tips, how much your dog weighs etc, or ways in which you help maintain your dog's weight....anything you want really 

My lot.

Cash at 37/38kgs is just right IMO, although I did find myself recently questioning whether he's to skinny. You can easily feel ribs, hip bones and spine to a lesser extent. All the Hovawarts I've seen in the show ring especially look overweight to me, but are within the weight range for the breed.



















And up until recently Missy & Ty had maintained their weight all their adult lives. However, I feel they're both a bit podgy as of late.

Ty in December


















Haven't had him weighed in for ever! But his tuck is less defined.

And with Missy it's really hard to tell because of her coat. But taking her weight after her recent injury back in December they said she could do with losing some weight at about 9kgs. Now, I'm not entirely convinced that's an accurate reading as she struggles like crazy! But either way it shocked me as in her hey day she maintained a perfect 7.5kg weight.

Taken in 2014









And back in January.









To me there is not much difference in her appearance, but either way we're working at toning her up and losing a bit of weight.

I can feel both Ty & Missy's ribs, but they're not visible ( obviously with Missy's coat )


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cash always looks in wonderful condition when I see him  and Missy and Ty both look great from their photos.

I'll post some later when Im home from work


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Pip is a small Jack Russell and weighs in at 6.2 Kg, to be honest we used to worry about him being so skinny, (because he doesn't eat much) he doesn't really look it in this picture but there isn't an ounce of fat on him but plenty muscle. But the vet said he was perfect and healthy and we have been lucky that he seems to be staying his slim self as he gets older........Steve


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Your dogs look good

Don't know if I should post this after my last thread, but here goes


----------



## hugie boo boo (Sep 21, 2014)

My two , the Jugglers , Benny on the left was obese when we got him at 19 months weighing in at 15 .5 kilos now down to a respectable 10 .2 kilos. I just fed him the same as Hugo and walked for miles , off lead and street walking







with him. ( did have him checked with vet first ) and 6 months later he was a different dogs. Hugo has always been slim ( got him at 7 months )


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Gwen!
She put a bit on a while back but I've been starving her (obvs) so now she's slinky again.










I like this photo









Rory isn't too bad usually

















Hiccup has lost a bit since this and looks perfect now

















Hard to tell with Sammy Floof, but he can probably do with losing a bit. Ripley is looking MILES better now too, but can still drop a little.
Frodo too I'll probably knock some off, ideally.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip is a three year old Parson Russell Terrier, weighing just over 10kgs.

The vet always praises how great he looks.

He has a deep, muscular chest and now his coat has been stripped, you can see it a bit better 



















Personally, I'd like him a bit trimmer but he loses weight so easily so that won't be too difficult


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen, almost 5 year old Lab, 33kg. Considering his exercise has dropped dramatically in the past year and is only just starting to pick back up he's maintained weight pretty well. Needs to tone up again now though, his muscle tone isn't what it was 12 months ago














.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rusty is on the lean side of lean, he could do with a 0.5-1kg on him. He currently weighs 17.5kg and is fed a whooping 750-1kg of raw a day! But he gets a lot of exercise and I'd prefer him lean than over.

























Shae is another kettle of fish. She needs so little to maintain her weight... She is 24kg and gets 300-400g of raw a day.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly has lost a bit of her tuck in the last year or so, I've cut back her food and upped her walks including (steps and hills) but it hasn't made a difference - although she still runs about and keeps up with Ludo
She is a mixed breed 1/2 Maltese - 10 inches to the Shoulder - currently 5kg 
When she was about 2 or 3 she was about 3.75kg and until a year or so back kept below 4.5kg but at 8 years old she seems stuck at 5kg

This picture shows her quite well as the wind is blowing her thick fur back 


















Ludo is all fur - never had a skinny by design dog before, it's weird feeling every vertebrae so distinctly when I fuss him.
16 month mixed breed 15 inches to the Shoulder and 6kg


















Best current one of them both, showing their shape.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Flynn weighs just under 28kg which is a touch too lean, probably 29kg maximum would be ideal. He has always been a very lean dog but well muscled and my trouble in his 9 years has been keeping weight on him. He is highly strung so I think tends to burn calories at a rate of knots. He has lost muscle mass in recent years due to not being exercised for as long, or as vigorously as he used to be (due to health issues). He has always been good at exercising himself as he is an active dog.





Jessie has always maintained a fairly steady weight and at 14kg she is just about right, perhaps losing a couple of hundred grams wouldnt go amiss though. She is another dog who is naturally active and spends her time keeping up with Flynn and even though she is 10.5 years and spayed, weight is not a problem. She is quite well muscled underneath her coat and has good thighs on her!




Jed is finally at a good weight, with ribs easily felt, nice tuck and a nice waist. I have struggled his entire life (10 years) with his weight. He is a lazy dog who wonders what the point is in running when just pottering along will do the trick, and he isnt toy motivated much, doesnt like swimming and wont canicross with me so trying to get him to break out into a sweat is difficult. He now weighs exactly 23kg, in his time when he was much younger and at his heaviest he weighed 33kg. Over the past couple of years his weight has been steadily dropping and now i'm happy with what's been achieved. Probably the biggest thing which helped the weight loss was changing from raw to kibble, as kibble is much easier to keep track of in terms of weight, fat content and calorific content. As he has become lighter, he has also become more active which has further helped the weight loss. It's always difficult to see his condition due to his coat and his short legs doesnt help the overall impression but underneath his coat he is a very trim dog, probably trimmer than Jessie actually.




All of my dogs get a variety of exercise from swimming to off lead exercise over various terrains. We also do strengthening and balancing exercises, uphill retrieves, toy chasing and in the past they have done various dog sports. They generally only get 1 hour of exercise per day, sometimes more, but they still manage to stay in good shape.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The youngsters are nearly six. I have no idea what weight of raw they get, I feed by eye. If they're chunky, they get less. They're an awful lot taller than the 'big dog' and weigh about 24kg.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

Kiyo was around 55kg last time we had him weighed iirc, haven't weighed him since but judging by the feeling I get when he climbs on top of me in bed I doubt he's getting slimmer...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

This was Molly when we got her, she was just under 9kg which, at a year old the vet had concerns about. She is much too thin and her food went in and came out of both ends so fast.



She got up to about 14 last year because she hadn't been well, Mr S hadn't been very well either so they were not able to walk so far. She got about 1- 1/2 miles each day and they usually walk 2-3. We got her weight down with an extra evening lead walk and adjusting her food. I also give her a evening meal in a kong wobbler so she's exercising with that too.

She's a funny one so the vet says because she's a lab/lurcher so it's a bit hard to know her best weight. We've agreed on 12 which is what she is now. At 11 and she starts to look very scrawny again but 13 and she's a little too chubby. But I think it's something to keep a very close eye on with her as her energy levels have dropped an awful lot as she reaches 5.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai 37.5kg and ideal IMO. He was 40kg but I am much happier with him at this weight.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Any excuse to show off my handsome boy! 

















I just love his muscle thighs!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

No idea of the weight not any of mine. Just know they are fit and healthy /


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Trying to "like" all the posts, but forum is being annoying and getting stuck. I "like"!!!

Lunar is no longer with us, but he came to us in this condition:

















Forty (40) pounds later:









The dork and dingbat when they were much younger, I think maybe 2 and 3?









And now at 7 and 8 years young









This shot of Bates shows how little padding his spine and ribs have:









But he's far from underweight, see? Neck rolls:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My GSD weighs about 37kg, he's quite lean as he's so active but people often think he is still a pup as he's not filled out much


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Some seriously good lookin' dogs in here 

Both Thai & Harry are the same weight as Cash, then @StormyThai & @Nataliee. Can you feel hip bones/spine etc? That kind of makes me wonder whether Cash is underweight for his breed/size. He's roughly about 68cm I think to the shoulder, very narrow in frame.

@MollySmith Ty & Molly are so similar and as the same cross we can compare notes. Ty at last weigh in which was some years ago was about 21kg. That was his ideal I think. So quite a big difference there between them both. Ty is incredibly muscular though too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I can feel ribs, hip bones and his spine. And when Thai really breathes in his ribs are more visible.
I like him fit and lean to keep pressure off his hips.

He has neck rolls as well 

Thai is 24" to the shoulder with a wide deep frame


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I can feel ribs, hip bones and his spine. And when Thai really breathes in his ribs are more visible.
> I like him fit and lean to keep pressure off his hips.
> 
> He has neck rolls as well
> ...


That makes me feel better 

I need to keep him extra lean to for his sport training and stuff so I try not to feel to guilty about him being literally skin & bones lol, but I was shocked when I put my hands on others in the breed at Crufts! They was so much wider and fuller than him, and my hand couldn't reach from one hip bone to the next like it does with Cash.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Phoebe is 17.5kg. I find it hard to tell by looking at her. I can feel all her ribs and spine but one minute she looks far too scrawny, the next I think she's too chunky. The vet has always just said her weight is "fine"


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

BlueJay said:


> Gwen!
> She put a bit on a while back but I've been starving her (obvs) so now she's slinky again.
> 
> 
> ...


I could watch sighthounds running all day, they are so perfectly made for it and ridiculously elegant.

What breed is Hiccup? I'm in love with the ears


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Start with Jack as it's his 11th birthday today (separate thread for that of course)

I got my hands on Jack yesterday for the first proper times.. he has more coverage over his ribs than I'd like under all that fur but he's 11 so he can be let off being really lean. He's still fit and healthy. Last vet check had him at 24kg.










Louie.. too skinny! I'd like a bit more weight on him but that should come with a decrease of exercise over the summer. His allergy flare ups are always a constant battle so I think they contribute towards his weight loss. He always has good muscle mass so I've never worried overly about his over lean ness. 
You can't see his lean self in this photo but you can see his muscles! Last vet check had him at 25kg.. I'd like maybe another kg on him. But the vets aren't worried about him.










Can't tell in this photo, but Pen is fat! Having had limited exercise since January she's really put a gusset on. She needs at least a kg, maybe 2 off.. (give them to the boys Pen). She's at 24kg last check. Now she's back from injury, Operation fat is undergo.










And finally... skinny boy. Was 24kg when we adopted him but a season of hard racing has seen him drop. I think he's about 22-23kg now. I'd like a bit more on him but he's not overly worrying either as he's like Lou, great muscle coverage.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't seem to find many photos of Georgina showing her "tuck" but she does have one!










My chunky "little black devil" Gwylim! He is wearing a jumper though!










The pair of them walking together. Georgina's 17 kgs and two inches taller than her 9 kg brother!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> That makes me feel better
> 
> I need to keep him extra lean to for his sport training and stuff so I try not to feel to guilty about him being literally skin & bones lol, but I was shocked when I put my hands on others in the breed at Crufts! They was so much wider and fuller than him, and my hand couldn't reach from one hip bone to the next like it does with Cash.


Don't forget that some in the show world like their dogs "fluffier" than the working side so that may make a difference 
So long as Cash feels good and your vet is happy with his condition then that's all that matters really


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I could watch sighthounds running all day, they are so perfectly made for it and ridiculously elegant.
> 
> What breed is Hiccup? I'm in love with the ears


He's a podenco


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Some seriously good lookin' dogs in here
> 
> Both Thai & Harry are the same weight as Cash, then @StormyThai & @Nataliee. Can you feel hip bones/spine etc? That kind of makes me wonder whether Cash is underweight for his breed/size. He's roughly about 68cm I think to the shoulder, very narrow in frame.
> 
> @MollySmith Ty & Molly are so similar and as the same cross we can compare notes. Ty at last weigh in which was some years ago was about 21kg. That was his ideal I think. So quite a big difference there between them both. Ty is incredibly muscular though too.


I can feel his hip bones & spine & nearly all of his ribs as he's got very little covering. He was at 39kg once but I thought he looked too chunky. I've got another GSD here at the moment who is the same height but weighs 40kg however he's lean too he's just bigger framed


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I need to get some pictures of my girls which show their shape
I have been trying to add some rib covering to my older one, but all that happens when I put more food in is that more poop comes out!

She has always weighed about 23-24kg and does now, but her ribs seem more prominent than normal, especially with the thinner coat after shedding.


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

This is Ollie, he's a 5 year old working cocker, competes in agility, used to compete in flyball and runs everywhere, love his muscle coverage and nice tuck, he sits about 12.3kg


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Islay is a 2 year old working springer, trains in agaility and again runs everywhere at 100 miles an hour! She sits around 12kg, she's dinky!


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Jess is a 5 year old working cocker, trains in agility and is my little pocket rocket, sits around 8.7kg


----------



## Fgywoo333 (Mar 17, 2016)

my dog


----------



## Baskervillle (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd say Fen is now at a healthy weight, but he has some to gain and a LOT of muscle to gain - he basically has no muscle on him, at all. I don't want to exercise him too much too soon due to his deformed front paw. It doesn't cause him any pain but it does seem stiff after long periods of intense exercise. Going to ask the vet what to do about it, I think. It was broken as a young pup and set strangely and was never fixed.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Pip is a small Jack Russell and weighs in at 6.2 Kg, to be honest we used to worry about him being so skinny, (because he doesn't eat much) he doesn't really look it in this picture but there isn't an ounce of fat on him but plenty muscle. But the vet said he was perfect and healthy and we have been lucky that he seems to be staying his slim self as he gets older........Steve
> 
> View attachment 266906


Wow Pip looks great!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly is currently 7.2Kgs and stands at 9 inches to his shoulders.
I would like him to be a bit less, perhaps half a KG.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Taz, 11 years old .. has congestive heart failure and is going blind. 
Still happily joins in on 5/6/7 mile walks daily 
5.5Kg at last weigh in , some would like a little more on him however all the problems with his heart I'll keep him as lean as I dare


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Taz, 11 years old .. has congestive heart failure and is going blind.
> Still happily joins in on 5/6/7 mile walks daily
> 5.5Kg at last weigh in , some would like a little more on him however all the problems with his heart I'll keep him as lean as I dare
> 
> View attachment 267034


He looks fantastic, and it's so nice to see a fit, athletic Cav, even with his health issues.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> He looks fantastic, and it's so nice to see a fit, athletic Cav, even with his health issues.


Thank you! He has lost a lot of muscle tone in his back end but I suppose that can't be helped at his age, he is very light on his feet, doesn't like swimming and just skips about doing his own thing


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Taz, 11 years old .. has congestive heart failure and is going blind.
> Still happily joins in on 5/6/7 mile walks daily
> 5.5Kg at last weigh in , some would like a little more on him however all the problems with his heart I'll keep him as lean as I dare
> 
> View attachment 267034


He's brilliant isn't he! Still doing long walks with a heart condition. Lovely lad 
He's 5.5Kgs?? Makes tiny Muttly seem like a right chunk!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blue 23Kg at last weigh in but in my opinion he is still too slim, he hides a lot under that fur which is a lot longer than it actually looks. He is still a puppy though and has plenty of time to fill out so I'm not concerned. Could do with better muscle definition but another one who is petrified of water and he's not much of a puller either. He's got a really boney backside but he is maturing nicely should I say!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Thank you! He has lost a lot of muscle tone in his back end but I suppose that can't be helped at his age, he is very light on his feet, doesn't like swimming and just skips about doing his own thing


Well, his way of doing things obviously agrees with him


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Skyla aka Miss Thunder Thighs is in fantastic shape although a lot of the pictures I take don't show it well. She has good muscled back legs but is full of fluff so very hard to see. She sits at 19KG and nobody ever believes me when I tell them as she lives up to her nickname " big b1tch"


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Loving all these pictures of happy healthy dogs

.....bit nervous about joining in this one with my lunks though I was shocked at the twins last weigh-ins 62.9kg (Kahn) and 60.5kg (Beau) and that's with kahn slimmed down a bit. Tyton has always been on the lean side for a newfie - 74kg in December and is less now - the first time ever the vet has asked us to slim him down when his CT showed the extent of his elbow disease. I don't think a newfie looks right with visible waist and tuck, but.... for health reasons he has to be as light as possible

Ronin is my best example; looks like a big fluff, but solid muscle when you get under the fur. I'll try and get a recent weight and decent pic to show you.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade... the only one I struggle with he is either too thin or too fat I'm never happy with his weight. He is very deep and wide chested compared to most Sibes I've ever seen which I think if why I struggle with it. I don't think I'm happy with him at the moment and I want a bit off him but he's not obese he is 20.4Kg


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Shelby... husky x malamute and 19Kg I used this picture because it shows how long the fur is on her belly. She has the wooly coat gene in there somewhere but she never looks fit and lean because she is far too fluffy. She is the lightest huskamute I've ever came across


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Will post photos later, but he is currently 8.6kg and 13" to the shoulder which I feel is an ideal weight for him. He`s been 8kg which I felt was too skinny and 9kg which I felt was too chunky. He does long (7 mile +) walks and does agility so its really important to keep him at a lean weight.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Loki is 22" tall and weighs 19.3kg you can feel half his spine and ribs under his fluff but you can't really see it even though he's a smooth coat I would prefer a little more coverage over his ribs but he is so active It's hard to put extra weight on him, We are also trying to build up his stamina and streangth in preparation for fly ball and agility but he's still young. So doing it slowly


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bungo 6KG. 10 months old today. 
I find it hard to tell if he is good or not, but last time we saw the vet back in December they said he was growing nicely.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I tend not to worry about it when they're pups they look fat one day and like rspca cases the next 



Animallover26 said:


> Bungo 6KG. 10 months old today.
> I find it hard to tell if he is good or not, but last time we saw the vet back in December they said he was growing nicely.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just because a dog is thin, doesn't always follow that it's fit


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

rona said:


> Just because a dog is thin, doesn't always follow that it's fit


Which is probably why the title is "Show us your *fit* dogs" not "Show us your *thin* dogs" 

And why posters like me and @MollySmith showed before and afters of when our dogs were too thin to where they gained weight and became "fit".


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rona said:


> Just because a dog is thin, doesn't always follow that it's fit





ouesi said:


> Which is probably why the title is "Show us your *fit* dogs" not "Show us your *thin* dogs"
> 
> And why posters like me and @MollySmith showed before and afters of when our dogs were too thin to where they gained weight and became "fit".


Agree. Molly had very little energy when we got her. She had so many tummy upsets and insufficient nutrition to walk too far. She's not so fit now - I think between 1 1/2 -3 were her prime years! She'll cut corners around the field these days but if her friend Charlie the whippet (aged 2) takes her favourite ball she can keep up but several laps around the field after him will knacker her out for the rest of the day!

But I think a 3 mile walk with games and almost always an energetic hole digging session plus a 30 minute walk with me each day, means that even if she's not the slimmest dog, she's certain fit.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

There is no way Thai could cover the miles we do a day AND do 3 mile runs and still be up for more (if I asked) if he weren't fit


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

SLB said:


> Start with Jack as it's his 11th birthday today (separate thread for that of course)
> 
> I got my hands on Jack yesterday for the first proper times.. he has more coverage over his ribs than I'd like under all that fur but he's 11 so he can be let off being really lean. He's still fit and healthy. Last vet check had him at 24kg.
> 
> ...


I am so glad it isn't just Kiyo that has a Bounzer fetish!!!


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Not very good photos here we have Stan Alfie & Holly. 
They're couch potatoes whilst at home, but run about like loonies whilst out walking/running


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

rona said:


> Just because a dog is thin, doesn't always follow that it's fit


I haven't noticed anyone saying that.

The thread is called Show Us Your Fit Dogs.

Don't recall any mention of thin.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

We get asked quite often how old is your puppy  when I tell them he's not a puppy he is 6 yrs old I then get told he's skinny for a Westie  I'm happy with his size my vet is very happy so comments don't bother me now  he looks bigger anyway with full coat  7.5 kg


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok comparison pics:
10 months old








14 months old








I think the difference is between then and now, yes he's a bit over now, but mainly he's got double the fluff and he has muscle on his rear legs









I wouldn't actually mind some honest opinions here. :Lurking I think a lot of you will prefer him at 14 months. I think his head looks too big for his body there lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Muttly said:


> I think a lot of you will prefer him at 14 months.


I certainly prefer the 14M pic 
IMO he could do with dropping some now but without getting my hands on him it's not easy to tell unless the dog is obviously under or over weight.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I certainly prefer the 14M pic
> IMO he could do with dropping some now but without getting my hands on him it's not easy to tell unless the dog is obviously under or over weight.


So should I be able to feel ribs easily then? Can't say I've checked really. 
I haven't looked at these pics for ages and I was quite surprised when I did and saw the difference!

Oh, he was 6.5Kgs in that pic because he was neutered a few weeks later, so I remember.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

IMO yes ribs should be easily felt


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Muttly said:


> So should I be able to feel ribs easily then? Can't say I've checked really.
> I haven't looked at these pics for ages and I was quite surprised when I did and saw the difference!
> 
> Oh, he was 6.5Kgs in that pic because he was neutered a few weeks later, so I remember.


When you run your hands along their sides, it should feel as if a blanket is over the ribs, not a duvet 

He looks like a chunky monkey to me, but I do prefer lean.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io - 2 1/2 year old, Rottweiler cross, 20kg.

I'm happy with Io's weight. Always have been. Shes lean, healthy, glossy coat and fit. Can see her ribs and feel her spine with ease.

Bigby - 16 month old, Smooth collie, 23kg.

I'm fairly happy with Bigbys weight. Ribs easily felt but he could be a little leaner IMO.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SixStar said:


> When you run your hands along their sides, it should feel as if a *blanket is over the ribs, not a duvet*
> 
> He looks like a chunky monkey to me, but I do prefer lean.


That's helpful thanks! I'll have a feel at lunch.
lol chunky monkey


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Muttly said:


> So should I be able to feel ribs easily then? Can't say I've checked really.
> I haven't looked at these pics for ages and I was quite surprised when I did and saw the difference!
> 
> Oh, he was 6.5Kgs in that pic because he was neutered a few weeks later, so I remember.


You might find this body conditioning scoring chart helpful (its page 2 of the link) as it has pictures

http://www.swaynevets.co.uk/downloads/dogBodyConditionScoring.pdf

*Too Thin*
1. Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all bony prominences evident from a distance. No discernible body fat. Obvious loss of muscle mass. 
2. Ribs, lumbar vertebrae and pelvic bones easily visible. No palpable fat. Some evidence of other bony prominence. Minimal loss of muscle mass. 
3. Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat. Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible. Pelvic bones becoming prominent. Obvious waist.

*Ideal*
4. Ribs easily palpable, with minimal fat covering. Waist easily noted, viewed from above. Abdominal tuck evident. 
5. Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Waist observed behind ribs when viewed from above. Abdomen tucked up when viewed.

*Too Fat*
6. Ribs palpable with slight excess fat covering. Waist is discernible viewed from above but is not prominent. Abdominal tuck apparent. 
7. Ribs palpable with difficulty; heavy fat cover. Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent or barely visible. Abdominal tuck may be present.
8. Ribs not palpable under very heavy fat cover, or palpable only with significant pressure. Heavy fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent. No abdominal tuck. Obvious abdominal distension may be present.
9. Massive fat deposits over thorax, spine and base of tail. Waist and abdominal tuck absent. Fat deposits on neck and limbs. Obvious abdominal distention.

I think its great to have a thread showing off healthy/fit dogs but am I the only one who finds the talk of feeling bones (pelvis/spine) makes me a little uncomfortable? The same sort of feeling I get from reading about human eating disorders. I understand some dogs are very difficult to keep weight on despite being well fed but it does make me shudder a bit to hear people are choosing to keep their dogs in that condition. Surely you can keep dogs fit and healthy for sporting activities without having prominent easily felt bones (other than ribs being palpable of course).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You might find this body conditioning scoring chart helpful (its page 2 of the link) as it has pictures
> 
> http://www.swaynevets.co.uk/downloads/dogBodyConditionScoring.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you for that 
I do agree with you, In the pic I posted of Muttly at 14 months, is the bare minimum I would have him, as I said I think his head looks too big for his body 
I don't want to see his spine, I don't like too on humans either. He is a very fluffy dog, so it would not be possible anyway.

It is a personal preference, and I do like chunky dogs tbh. Not fat, but..how can I explain. The breeds I prefer are fluffy and chunky, over say Greyhounds that are naturally built to be short haired and slender. I have always for example preferred a Rottie over a Doberman, because Rotties are chunky.
Hope that makes sense.

EDIT: If I'm totally honest, I would say Muttly is a 6 in that link.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> but am I the only one who finds the talk of feeling bones (pelvis/spine) makes me a little uncomfortable?


Why does it make you feel uncomfortable?

We are not discussing bones sticking out in all directions, we are not discussing malnourished dogs in the slightest, we are discussing fit and healthy dogs...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Why does it make you feel uncomfortable?
> 
> We are not discussing bones sticking out in all directions, we are not discussing malnourished dogs in the slightest, we are discussing fit and healthy dogs...


You can feel my hips, spine, ribs etc and I am hardly anorexic 

Much prefer to see a healthy looking dog where you can feel or even see a few ribs as opposed to an overweight dog where its ribs are buried under layers of fat.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Why does it make you feel uncomfortable?
> 
> We are not discussing bones sticking out in all directions, we are not discussing malnourished dogs in the slightest, we are discussing fit and healthy dogs...


I think I already explained that in my post  and I'm not sure I agree (nor the body conditioning score for that matter) that easily felt spine and pelvis are a indicator of fit and healthy. It sounds a bit obsessive to me and I concerns me that newbies or non members reading this thread might think that is what they should be aiming for. Probably also makes me uncomfortable because both of my boys came to me in this condition


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I could understand if we were talking about these bones being visible, but we are not.
My conditioning vet is 100% happy about *feeling* the spine and pelvis without a layer of fat so not sure why anyone else would have issues.

Some of the dogs pictured here are real athletes...some people tell human athletes they are too thin too


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> You can feel my hips, spine, ribs etc and I am hardly anorexic
> 
> Much prefer to see a healthy looking dog where you can feel or even see a few ribs as opposed to an overweight dog where its ribs are buried under layers of fat.


Can feel mine too, but can't really see them. When I could, I looked awful and was too thin. I'm not too sure about seeing spines and all the ribs. A couple perhaps, but no more and certainly not pelvis.


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Ziggy is only 15 weeks and I think he's looking fit and healthy for a pup, weighing 11.6kg at last weeks weigh in. I have mentioned in another thread that our vet has mentioned he's sporting a little extra plumpness around the waist (that's puppy fat though right? Hehe ).


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

My 2 are fit, shiny, and healthy! Vet is very pleased with their weight/fitness 

Poppy (Rottweiler) was 27kg at her last weigh in a month ago, she is quite small for her breed but she is perfect for her size. She is 16 months and not yet spayed so probably still some growing to do yet.
Rusty (Pointer X) Was 24kg at last weigh in a month ago, he is 13 months, neutered, and all legs! But again he is just right for his size... at the moment! So far he wont stop growing upwards so he could still have a few more lanky stages. Not too sure how he will look by the time he is fully grown.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Wow ...some great photos of fit dogs on here 

Just thought I'd add my girl ...










J


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I could understand if we were talking about these bones being visible, but we are not.
> My conditioning vet is 100% happy about *feeling* the spine and ribs pelvis without a layer of fat so not sure why anyone else would have issues.
> 
> Some of the dogs pictured here are real athletes...some people tell human athletes they are too thin too


Well my issues are my issues and I am interested to hear if anyone else feels the same. I agree *some* of the dogs here are real athletes (although very much the minority) although I still don't see why bones have to be easily felt (again with the exception of ribs being palpable) in an athlete. Of course some people think anyone thinner than themselves is too thin - plenty of people told me the same when I lost 3.5 stone a few years ago. Most human athletes are lean and have appropriate muscles for their sport but aren't necessarily thin/bony. To clarify I think dogs can be fit and have well defined muscles without being able to easily feel spines/pelvis etc.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

And my Cavvies ................. both are quite light boned and fit and love a bit of cross-country.










J


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Most human athletes are lean and have appropriate muscles for their sport but aren't necessarily thin/bony. To clarify I think dogs can be fit and have well defined muscles without being able to easily feel spines/pelvis etc.


I would agree with this.

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think its great to have a thread showing off healthy/fit dogs but am I the only one who finds the talk of feeling bones (pelvis/spine) makes me a little uncomfortable? The same sort of feeling I get from reading about human eating disorders. I understand some dogs are very difficult to keep weight on despite being well fed but it does make me shudder a bit to hear people are choosing to keep their dogs in that condition. Surely you can keep dogs fit and healthy for sporting activities without having prominent easily felt bones (other than ribs being palpable of course).


I think the point of the thread is to show that fit can have very different looks depending on the dog. Bates is a dog who just doesn't naturally carry much padding over his spine, so even at a good weight his spine is fairly visible (when he curves his back). On some sighthounds a visible spine is totally normal. Fit looks different on different dogs. 
Hell, you can see my ribs and I'm a good 30 pounds over right now. I carry all my weight in my butt and thighs. Just because my ribs have little padding doesn't mean I can't stand to lose weight (and I feel much better when I do).

The vast majority of the dogs I see are overweight, overfed, and under exercised. And not doing well because of it. 
This thread is about fit dogs, that's why it comes up. Other than on weight related threads, I don't mention my dog's weights or body condition, nor do I recall other members doing so. 
There is nothing obsessive about keeping a dog in good condition, it's a kindness we can do for our dogs to not only extend their lives but give them better quality of life while they're with us.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think I already explained that in my post  and I'm not sure I agree (nor the body conditioning score for that matter) that easily felt spine and pelvis are a indicator of fit and healthy. It sounds a bit obsessive to me and I concerns me that newbies or non members reading this thread might think that is what they should be aiming for. Probably also makes me uncomfortable because both of my boys came to me in this condition


As I always say, it's horses for courses.

It may make you uncomfortable hearing about being able to feel a dogs bones and being able to see ribs. It makes ME uncomfortable hearing about dogs having "padding", being "chunky", having "reserves". However you tart it up, if they're overweight, they're overweight.

I'd have perhaps put a kilo and more muscle on that dog, but I don't think he looks too bad at all...

I'd rather see a dog slightly under than slightly over.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> To clarify I think dogs can be fit and have well defined muscles without being able to easily feel spines/pelvis etc.


It very much depends on the breed. My friend's silken is at a perfect weight and her hip points are quite prominent. She would have to be seriously obese for them to have any covering at all. 
Lunar gained 40 pounds with us and still had a bonier hip area that Breez ever will - same breed. Dogs are just built differently.

Lunar butt vs. Breez butt:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I think the point of the thread is to show that fit can have very different looks depending on the dog. Bates is a dog who just doesn't naturally carry much padding over his spine, so even at a good weight his spine is fairly visible (when he curves his back). On some sighthounds a visible spine is totally normal. Fit looks different on different dogs.
> Hell, you can see my ribs and I'm a good 30 pounds over right now. I carry all my weight in my butt and thighs. Just because my ribs have little padding doesn't mean I can't stand to lose weight (and I feel much better when I do).
> 
> The vast majority of the dogs I see are overweight, overfed, and under exercised. And not doing well because of it.
> ...


Yes I understand what the purpose of the thread is and its great that people are proud of their fit and healthy dogs - the issue I raised was one that made me personally feel uncomfortable and that was talking about being able to easily feel spine/pelvis. I personally don't agree that is something to be aiming for and that is what I meant by obsessive - not keeping the dog in good condition as in fit and active but in a condition where spine/pelvis can be easily felt. I don't see how/why that is necessary for an athletic dog. Horses are another example, we used to do a bit of low level eventing with my OH's horse but I wouldn't have called him (the horse not OH) an athlete as it was more of an occasional thing when there were events within easy travelling distance. We used to love watching the professionals though and admiring their extremely fit horses who were indeed athletes - they didn't have spines and pelvis on show though  although there was plenty of muscle.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SixStar said:


> As I always say, it's horses for courses.
> 
> It may make you uncomfortable hearing about being able to feel a dogs bones and being able to see ribs. It makes ME uncomfortable hearing about dogs having "padding", being "chunky", having "reserves". However you tart it up, if they're overweight, they're overweight.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? that dog is emaciated and malnourished - when that was taken he was sick with campylobacter, pneumonia and anaemia.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Are you serious? that dog is emaciated and malnourished - when that was taken he was sick with campylobacter, pneumonia and anaemia.


I'm totally serious. His illnesses are irrelevant to the discussion. From that picture alone, I really don't think he looks too bad at all. Like I say, a little bit more on, but not much.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> It very much depends on the breed. My friend's silken is at a perfect weight and her hip points are quite prominent. She would have to be seriously obese for them to have any covering at all.
> Lunar gained 40 pounds with us and still had a bonier hip area that Breez ever will - same breed. Dogs are just built differently.
> 
> Lunar butt vs. Breez butt:


Yes I understand dogs are built differently - every one of my 5 rotties has had a different build/shape/weight - what I said made me feel uncomfortable is easily felt spine/pelvis as desirable.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I'm totally serious. His illnesses are irrelevant to the discussion. From that picture alone, I really don't think he looks too bad at all. Like I say, a little bit more on, but not much.


look at his head, it may be a clue as to his condition. It looks very much like Muddy's when we were considering PTS


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SixStar said:


> I'm totally serious. His illnesses are irrelevant to the discussion. From that picture alone, I really don't think he looks too bad at all. Like I say, a little bit more on, but not much.


Gosh you are the first person to ever say they find that acceptable and actually I think his illnesses at the time are entirely relevant because being malnourished played a major part in him contracting them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Gosh you are the first person to ever say they find that acceptable and actually I think his illnesses at the time are entirely relevant because being malnourished played a major part in him contracting them.


I won't pretend my tastes apply to everyone. That's all they are, MY tastes. I like a lean dog, and him with a bit more covering, would be absolutely ideal to me.

Like I said, I think it was on another thread. 90% of people would consider my dogs too lean, but they're very fit, very healthy and just how I like them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> what I said made me feel uncomfortable is easily felt spine/pelvis as desirable.


I don't think anyone is saying easily felt spine is desirable, just that it happens on some dogs. 
When I point out how little padding Bates spine has, it's to point out what fit looks like on HIM. Not that it is something to aim for. That just happens to be his body composition. 
I don't know too many sighthounds who don't have visible spines either. Would be nice if more people recognized that some visible bones are normal on some dogs...

FWIW, I agree with @SixStar that your boy doesn't look that bad in that photo. Going by body condition alone (not medical issues), yes he is too thin, but he also has muscle which means he's not to the point of his body using muscle to feed itself. I have seen dogs to the point of muscle wasting which looks a little different. The photos I showed of Lunar show muscle wasting. 
Don't forget, being overweight can also cause a dog to be more susceptible to disease and parasites as it is just as hard on a body to carry extra weight than not enough. It was actually a good thing for Lunar that he was underweight instead of overweight because of his heart worm load.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I don't think anyone is saying easily felt spine is desirable, just that it happens on some dogs.
> When I point out how little padding Bates spine has, it's to point out what fit looks like on HIM. Not that it is something to aim for. That just happens to be his body composition.
> I don't know too many sighthounds who don't have visible spines either. Would be nice if more people recognized that some visible bones are normal on some dogs...
> 
> ...


Thankfully the vet didn't agree with either of you  I find that photo both painful and distressing to look at and not in a million years would I aim for that condition.

I think if you read back through the thread some people do think being able to easily feel the spine/pelvis is desirable.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Thankfully the vet didn't agree with either of you  I find that photo both painful and distressing to look at and not in a million years would I aim for that condition.
> 
> I think if you read back through the thread some people do think being able to easily feel the spine/pelvis is desirable.


I like to SEE the last couple of ribs on a smooth coated dog, more perhaps if they're flexing.

I do not like to SEE spine or pelvis, but I can easily FEEL them in all of my dogs. I cannot fathom how fat they would have to be for me to not do so?!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

SixStar said:


> I like to SEE the last couple of ribs on a smooth coated dog, more perhaps if they're flexing.
> 
> I do not like to SEE spine or pelvis, but I can easily FEEL them in all of my dogs. I cannot fathom how fat they would have to be for me to not do so?!


In the photo of Arthur you can SEE his spine and pelvis and ribs not to mention his skull. Not desirable nor healthy IMO.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> In the photo of Arthur you can SEE his spine and pelvis and ribs not to mention his skull. Not desirable nor healthy IMO.


Which is why I said a bit more on him would have been good....


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> not in a million years would I aim for that condition.


And neither I nor @SixStar said it was a condition to aim for. We both said he was too thin. Just that it wasn't that bad.
In rescue we deal with dogs in a lot worse condition than that. If a dog came in to rescue looking like that I would say exactly what @SixStar did, "he doesn't look that bad."
Saying "I've seen worse" (which I have, very much so) doesn't mean you're advocating for dogs being in that condition.



rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think if you read back through the thread some people do think being able to easily feel the spine/pelvis is desirable.


I would love if you could show them to me because I deliberately skimmed back through looking for someone saying that was desirable thinking I might have missed it. I haven't seen anyone saying feeling the spine and pelvis is desirable?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry, but that pic of Arthur makes me sad. Even his head is too boney.

FWIW I went home at lunch and felt Muttly's ribs, pelvis and spine. The spine not so easily. He has a fat covering, but it's not a duvet. I will be aiming for more muscle and to get back to about 6.5kgs roughly.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Well my issues are my issues and I am interested to hear if anyone else feels the same. I agree *some* of the dogs here are real athletes (although very much the minority) although I still don't see why bones have to be easily felt (again with the exception of ribs being palpable) in an athlete. Of course some people think anyone thinner than themselves is too thin - plenty of people told me the same when I lost 3.5 stone a few years ago. Most human athletes are lean and have appropriate muscles for their sport but aren't necessarily thin/bony. To clarify I think dogs can be fit and have well defined muscles without being able to easily feel spines/pelvis etc.


I will put my hand up and say because I have just said it else where very recently, I don't like this thing for having dogs super lean in the detriment to everything else, I find looking at some dogs who are kept lean quite uncomfortable as its not a natural build for that dog, the dog doesn't look health, IE no real body condition but just skinny. I often hear people lament that people just aren't used to seeing a blah blah so fit. I like dogs slim but healthy, you can't see any of my dogs ribs and neither would I want too, Eric is in great bodily condition but for me he is too lean. So I do get were you are coming from. No idea what my dogs weigh and neither would I take my vets guidance on what is a healthy weight for my dog...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SixStar said:


> I like to SEE the last couple of ribs on a smooth coated dog, more perhaps if they're flexing.
> 
> I do not like to SEE spine or pelvis, but I can easily FEEL them in all of my dogs. I cannot fathom how fat they would have to be for me to not do so?!


This makes sense. I would agree on a smooth coated dog. You are never going to see them on a fluff monster like Muttly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Meezey said:


> I will put my hand up and say because I have just said it else where very recently, I don't like this thing for having dogs super lean in the detriment to everything else, I find looking at some dogs who are kept lean quite uncomfortable as its not a natural build for that dog, the dog doesn't look health, IE no real body condition but just skinny. I often hear people lament that people just aren't used to seeing a blah blah so fit. I like dogs slim but healthy, you can't see any of my dogs ribs and neither would I want too, Eric is in great bodily condition but for me he is too lean. So I do get were you are coming from. No idea what my dogs weigh and neither would I take my vets guidance on what is a healthy weight for my dog...


And who on this thread does that apply to?
Keeping dogs super lean to the detriment of everything else?
No real body condition, just skinny?

I'm not seeing those dogs...


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> And who on this thread does that apply to?
> Keeping dogs super lean to the detriment of everything else?
> No real body condition, just skinny?
> 
> I'm not seeing those dogs...


Where did I say in this thread? Wasn't aware I could only comment if it only applied to the dogs in the thread. What I did say was I had a very similar conversation, and that it does make me uncomfortable looking at some dogs, who are super skinny with no body condition, oddly some of the people on this thread saw my comment else where and didn't spit their dummy out over it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Where did I say in this thread? Wasn't aware I could only comment if it only applied to the thread. What I did say was I had a very similar conversation, and that it does make me uncomfortable looking at some dogs, who are super skinny with no body condition, oddly some of the people on this thread saw my comment else where and didn't spit their dummy out over it.


Oh good grief I'm not spitting my dummy out. I'm asking you as question.
If you're going to say it makes you uncomfortable to look at some dogs who are super skinny with no body condition on a thread where people have posted pictures of their dogs, it's fair to ask if that applies to anyone on this thread.

When you spend most of your public outings fielding questions about what is "wrong" with your dogs who are clearly about to drop dead of starvation, it does get old, yes.
But at the end of the day if my dogs' body condition makes you uncomfortable, that's your problem, not mine  Just as I posted on another thread that nail length on some dogs makes me uncomfortable - that's my issue, and I'm well aware of that.

Whoever said weight was an emotive topic sure wasn't kidding LOL!

It's really not that big of a deal, we all have different preferences and the range of "fit" is broad just as this thread has shown. If you're happy with your dog's weight and your dog is healthy and happy that's really all that matters.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not making this personal between me and @SixStar or @ouesi but these statements from SixStar are the ones that concerned me although I accept those are her tastes and mine are probably the polar opposite to there is a happy medium somewhere in between 



SixStar said:


> I'd have perhaps put a kilo and more muscle on that dog, but I don't think he looks too bad at all...





SixStar said:


> From that picture alone, I really don't think he looks too bad at all. Like I say, a little bit more on, but not much.





SixStar said:


> I won't pretend my tastes apply to everyone. That's all they are, MY tastes. I like a lean dog, and him with a bit more covering, would be absolutely ideal to me.
> 
> Like I said, I think it was on another thread. 90% of people would consider my dogs too lean, but they're very fit, very healthy and just how I like them.





ouesi said:


> And neither I nor @SixStar said it was a condition to aim for. We both said he was too thin. Just that it wasn't that bad.
> In rescue we deal with dogs in a lot worse condition than that. If a dog came in to rescue looking like that I would say exactly what @SixStar did, "he doesn't look that bad."
> Saying "I've seen worse" (which I have, very much so) doesn't mean you're advocating for dogs being in that condition.
> 
> I would love if you could show them to me because I deliberately skimmed back through looking for someone saying that was desirable thinking I might have missed it. I haven't seen anyone saying feeling the spine and pelvis is desirable?


Well yes I've seen worse too, in horses as well as dogs/cats and I still don't accept that was healthy or desirable and would probably call the RSPCA if I thought the owner was deliberately keeping a dog in the condition Arthur is in that photo unless there was a reason such as illness.

If you have read back and don't get the same impression as I do then fair enough, perhaps it was more implied as desirable than stated as being.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> *Whoever said weight was an emotive topic sure wasn't kidding LOL!*
> 
> It's really not that big of a deal, we all have different preferences and the range of "fit" is broad just as this thread has shown. If you're happy with your dog's weight and your dog is healthy and happy that's really all that matters.


That was me on the other thread


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I find it difficult with the puppy that I can't exercise him much, I've been told 5mins for each month of age? So at 4months I can only take the pup on a 20 min walk. It's very hard to stick to, but then I look at him and would hate to do any damage to his bones that could arise later on. So it's short jaunts for us for now.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Oh good grief I'm not spitting my dummy out. I'm asking you as question.
> If you're going to say it makes you uncomfortable to look at some dogs who are super skinny with no body condition on a thread where people have posted pictures of their dogs, it's fair to ask if that applies to anyone on this thread.
> 
> When you spend most of your public outings fielding questions about what is "wrong" with your dogs who are clearly about to drop dead of starvation, it does get old, yes.
> ...


Oh get over yourself for god sake. If I had an issue with your dogs body condition I would tell you.

My response was merely the fact I'd just had the same conversation else where, and yes some people in general ( just to clarify ) think skinny means fit, and some people in general aim for as skinny as possible without bothering about the fit and natural build of their dogs as an individual irrespective of breed and that can be as damaging as a dog being over weight.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rupert was around 9kg underweight here. Doesn't look like anywhere near that much given his coat. The vet threatened me with the RSPCA and kept him under close observation regarding his weight after running a load of tests to make sure there was nothing going on. He was 26kg and you could feel every bone clearly. 









We managed to get 7kgs on him which made him look fat in photos but his ribs, hips and spine were still very easily felt. He could have gained another couple of kgs and not been overweight and given his tendency to drop weight suddenly and quickly I'd have put it on him if I could.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hmm. Just to clarify, the thread was about showing off our fit dogs. They wouldn't be running around, as athletic & healthy looking as evidenced in this thread if they was emaciated or malnourished. Feeling hips/spine etc does not automatically mean a dog is seriously underweight as the build of the dog has to be taken into consideration, with narrow and lighter boned dogs perhaps naturally being more 'bony' to the touch.

When I had Cash's hip scored the first thing my vet said to me was that he was lovely & slim and in good condition that would all be beneficial to him regardless of the results. I very much doubt he'd have been so complimentary if he'd found Cash to be severely underweight.

I do understand that hips/ribs/spine being easily felt, or even seen, often is associated with neglect or malnourishment but that's not always the case in an otherwise fit, athletic dog. For example, the Azwwakh is a breed of sighthound that is a bit like marmite to most people - you either love their look, or find them to skeletal.



















Hips/spine & ribs are very prominent and easily felt. The dog is supposed to look that way, and both dogs are the picture of health for their breed type. But no doubt a lot of people would consider it severely under weight/malnourished.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert was around 9kg underweight here. Doesn't look like anywhere near that much given his coat. The vet threatened me with the RSPCA and kept him under close observation regarding his weight after running a load of tests to make sure there was nothing going on. He was 26kg and you could feel every bone clearly.
> View attachment 267118
> 
> 
> We managed to get 7kgs on him which made him look fat in photos but his ribs, hips and spine were still very easily felt. He could have gained another couple of kgs and not been overweight and given his tendency to drop weight suddenly and quickly I'd have put it on him if I could.


Beautiful boy your Rupert was


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Meezey said:


> Oh get over yourself for god sake. If I had an issue with your dogs body condition I would tell you.
> 
> My response was merely the fact I'd just had the same conversation else where, and yes some people in general ( just to clarify ) think skinny means fit, and some people in general aim for as skinny as possible without bothering about the fit and natural build of their dogs as an individual irrespective of breed and that can be as damaging as a dog being over weight.


I don't know who wizzed in your Wheaties this morning but I'm not going to play this game with you.

Nobody on this thread is keeping their dogs as skinny as possible, so why the need to bring it up?

Nearly every day I manage to interact with my breed ring friends without telling them their dogs are fat and they manage to interact with me without telling me my dogs are emaciated. And when we do discuss it we manage to joke and play and not be rude or inflammatory about it.

FWIW it is harder on a dog to be overweight than underweight.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> Hmm. Just to clarify, the thread was about showing off our fit dogs. They wouldn't be running around, as athletic & healthy looking as evidenced in this thread if they was emaciated or malnourished. Feeling hips/spine etc does not automatically mean a dog is seriously underweight as the build of the dog has to be taken into consideration, with narrow and lighter boned dogs perhaps naturally being more 'bony' to the touch.
> 
> When I had Cash's hip scored the first thing my vet said to me was that he was lovely & slim and in good condition that would all be beneficial to him regardless of the results. I very much doubt he'd have been so complimentary if he'd found Cash to be severely underweight.
> 
> ...


Fascinating and 'liked' for the info. I personally don't like the way this breed looks though.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert was around 9kg underweight here. Doesn't look like anywhere near that much given his coat. The vet threatened me with the RSPCA and kept him under close observation regarding his weight after running a load of tests to make sure there was nothing going on. He was 26kg and you could feel every bone clearly.
> View attachment 267118
> 
> 
> We managed to get 7kgs on him which made him look fat in photos but his ribs, hips and spine were still very easily felt. He could have gained another couple of kgs and not been overweight and given his tendency to drop weight suddenly and quickly I'd have put it on him if I could.


I've never seen Rupert before - don't know why I always thought he was a lab. Lovely boy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Hmm. Just to clarify, the thread was about showing off our fit dogs. They wouldn't be running around, as athletic & healthy looking as evidenced in this thread if they was emaciated or malnourished. Feeling hips/spine etc does not automatically mean a dog is seriously underweight as the build of the dog has to be taken into consideration, with narrow and lighter boned dogs perhaps naturally being more 'bony' to the touch.
> 
> When I had Cash's hip scored the first thing my vet said to me was that he was lovely & slim and in good condition that would all be beneficial to him regardless of the results. I very much doubt he'd have been so complimentary if he'd found Cash to be severely underweight.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dog and perfect example of different builds. 
Our silken friend who comes to visit is built very much like this with very prominent hip points. She is furry and it's not noticeable until you touch her, but she is in perfect health and weight and that is just how she is built. To get her to the point where you don't feel hip points would require her being seriously obese, and not for nothing, it is just as neglectful to let a dog get seriously obese as it is to let a dog get too thin.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Hmm. Just to clarify, the thread was about showing off our fit dogs. They wouldn't be running around, as athletic & healthy looking as evidenced in this thread if they was emaciated or malnourished. Feeling hips/spine etc does not automatically mean a dog is seriously underweight as the build of the dog has to be taken into consideration, with narrow and lighter boned dogs perhaps naturally being more 'bony' to the touch.
> 
> When I had Cash's hip scored the first thing my vet said to me was that he was lovely & slim and in good condition that would all be beneficial to him regardless of the results. I very much doubt he'd have been so complimentary if he'd found Cash to be severely underweight.
> 
> ...


I don't think people who know the breed would and that would be right for that dog and many sight hounds. It wouldn't be right for a Rottweiler or a St Bernard, no matter how fit it was...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Fascinating and 'liked' for the info. I personally don't like the way this breed looks though.


You're not the only one. Alot of people don't like the way they look and find them far to skeletal looking. I'm a member of an Azawakh breed group on FB and the members there continually post about the comments directed at them regarding their dogs looks, some quite cruel too. I personally find them beautiful and graceful looking, and very nearly went that direction before Cash, but they're very much a breed that divides opinions IME.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Muttly said:


> This makes sense. I would agree on a smooth coated dog. You are never going to see them on a fluff monster like Muttly.


I can't see the ribs. spine or pelvis on either of mine and would be worried if I could. I can quite easily feel them though. Both Georgina and Gwylim are built like tanks but neither are overweight! If you look at Georgina especially, like many of her breed she has buttocks Miss Piggy would die for but it's just the way she's built and in no way is a reflection on her state of health!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> The vast majority of the dogs I see are overweight, overfed, and under exercised. And not doing well because of it.
> This thread is about fit dogs, that's why it comes up. Other than on weight related threads, I don't mention my dog's weights or body condition, nor do I recall other members doing so.
> There is nothing obsessive about keeping a dog in good condition, it's a kindness we can do for our dogs to not only extend their lives but give them better quality of life while they're with us.


I'll just quote because you said it better than I could.
I had a feeling that it would end up feeling like I have to defend my healthy dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I've never seen Rupert before - don't know why I always thought he was a lab. Lovely boy.


Thanks  We think he was a Lab/GWP mix. Shelter had him listed as a wolfhound! lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Thanks  We think he was a Lab/GWP mix. Shelter had him listed as a wolfhound! lol


I was just thinking the same, I've heard about him a lot from you, but never seen a picture before. he was gorgeous!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I'll just quote because you said it better than I could.
> I had a feeling that it would end up feeling like I have to defend my healthy dog


Your dog isn't skinny though? Or underweight?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I was just thinking the same, I've heard about him a lot from you, but never seen a picture before. he was gorgeous!


Same here he was gorgeous...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> I'll just quote because you said it better than I could.
> I had a feeling that it would end up feeling like I have to defend my healthy dog


You don't  Thai looks great! I don't think anyone is picking holes in any other member's dogs here, it's just a difference of opinion I thought.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Fatty dumpling Skip says, "shut up and pass the ice cream!"










***Please Note***
This is his 'chunky' angle. He's not overweight at all but when sitting in that position, always looks fat lol. Fat and really unimpressed


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I was just thinking the same, I've heard about him a lot from you, but never seen a picture before. he was gorgeous!


I don't have many good pics of him sadly  Loads of pics of him round the house but I had to be too vigilant to risk taking pics out and about with him. Wasn't an easy dog by any stretch but he was such a character and so much fun to be around at home  Spendog certainly had big paw prints to fill lol.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I don't think people who know the breed would and that would be right for that dog and many sight hounds. It wouldn't be right for a Rottweiler or a St Bernard, no matter how fit it was...


Well, perhaps not to that extreme, no. But feeling hips/spine does not mean a dog is not fit & healthy.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Fatty dumpling Skip says, "shut up and pass the ice cream!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious This thread needed that! Well said Skip!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Your dog isn't skinny though? Or underweight?


No he isn't...
But having me talk about being able to feel his hips and spine compared to an eating disorder I get a bit defensive.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Fatty dumpling Skip says, "shut up and pass the ice cream!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rupert says Skip best share...









I have no idea what was going on, even his face looks fat lol.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert says Skip best share...
> View attachment 267127
> 
> 
> I have no idea what was going on, even his face looks fat lol.


Haha! Bless him!

Honestly, Skip has some angles that really aren't flattering. Just like me, I suppose :Hilarious


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

and Muttly says:








He looks a right porker here!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> No he isn't...
> But having me talk about being able to feel his hips and spine compared to an eating disorder I get a bit defensive.


LOL well we could start comparing notes on what our dogs eat and then really get this thread rolling


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Hmm. Just to clarify, the thread was about showing off our fit dogs. They wouldn't be running around, as athletic & healthy looking as evidenced in this thread if they was emaciated or malnourished. Feeling hips/spine etc does not automatically mean a dog is seriously underweight as the build of the dog has to be taken into consideration, with narrow and lighter boned dogs perhaps naturally being more 'bony' to the touch.
> 
> When I had Cash's hip scored the first thing my vet said to me was that he was lovely & slim and in good condition that would all be beneficial to him regardless of the results. I very much doubt he'd have been so complimentary if he'd found Cash to be severely underweight.
> 
> ...


Beautiful elegant looking dog - the 'boney' frame doesn't bother me, but the breed wouldn't fit my criteria but still very beautiful to admire.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> No he isn't...
> But having me talk about being able to feel his hips and spine compared to an eating disorder I get a bit defensive.


What I actually said was

but am I the only one who finds the talk of feeling bones (pelvis/spine) makes *me* a little uncomfortable? The same sort of feeling *I* get from reading about human eating disorders.

I didn't compare you (or others) talking about being able to feel hips and spine to an eating disorder - I said it made *me* feel uncomfortable in the same way reading about human eating disorders make *me* feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Fatty dumpling Skip says, "shut up and pass the ice cream!"


Fatboy says "ice cream, did someone say ice cream?"








He is on a diet at the moment, and I am slowly building up his exercise as, due to recent health problems he has put on a bit of weight and lost a bit of muscle tone and fitness (only to be expected).
This is him at his fittest, and where I am aiming for


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, perhaps not to that extreme, no. But feeling hips/spine does not mean a dog is not fit & healthy.


I think there is a difference in feel as in knowing they are there and being able to play them, feeling and them being visible is very different imho, a Rottweiler with protruding hip bones or visable ribs.

I do stand by my comment made here and else where they some people ( in general) are obsessed with super lean dogs without any concern for over all health.

There are big beefy rugby players who may be carrying extra weight who will still be a darn sight fitter and healthier than the supermodel who spends her time in the gym burning off excess fat to the extreme. So just to clarify it's not directed at anyone's dogs on the thread, just in general...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It's just all personal preference really. We all clearly have fit, healthy dogs enjoying life, and that's what the thread is about at the end of the day


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> Fatboy says "ice cream, did someone say ice cream?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love his little tucked up front feeties


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Muttly said:


> View attachment 267095
> 
> 
> I wouldn't actually mind some honest opinions here. :Lurking I think a lot of you will prefer him at 14 months. I think his head looks too big for his body there lol


I'd probably aim for the line in this picture when it comes to his tuck he is very flat bellied on the bottom


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dimwit said:


> Fatboy says "ice cream, did someone say ice cream?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is good impulse control.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> What I actually said was
> 
> but am I the only one who finds the talk of feeling bones (pelvis/spine) makes *me* a little uncomfortable? The same sort of feeling *I* get from reading about human eating disorders.
> 
> I didn't compare you (or others) talking about being able to feel hips and spine to an eating disorder - I said it made *me* feel uncomfortable in the same way reading about human eating disorders make *me* feel uncomfortable.


And you mentioning eating disorders when discussing about feeling bones made *me *uncomfortable


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Huh... Look what just showed up in my newsfeed.
http://www.akc.org/learn/dog-health...=FBAKC&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=obesity


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> And you mentioning eating disorders when discussing about feeling bones made *me *uncomfortable


 Well we can both be uncomfortable together then.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it bad that I call all my dogs fat even though I don't think they are ? It's more a term of endearment " Come on flat lad , come on fat ar$e , come on thunder thighs" :Hilarious


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Love his little tucked up front feeties


To be fair, with his stumpy legs there is not much to tuck 



rottiepointerhouse said:


> Now that is good impulse control.


He's come a long way from the dog who, in a training class "leave it" exercise, stole not only his sausage but all of the other dogs' sausage


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is it bad that I call all my dogs fat even though I don't think they are ? It's more a term of endearment " Come on flat lad , come on fat ar$e , come on thunder thighs" :Hilarious


Only as bad as my nickname of Pig for Missy. It's totally a term of endearment, but I've had some people in the past actually go "aww, she's no pig" thinking I mean it in an insulting way lol. My dad nicknames her 'fridge' because of her love of food these days :Hilarious


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Only as bad as my nickname of Pig for Missy. It's totally a term of endearment, but I've had some people in the past actually go "aww, she's no pig" thinking I mean it in an insulting way lol. My dad nicknames her 'fridge' because of her love of food these days :Hilarious


I won't repeat some of the names I call my dogs :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is it bad that I call all my dogs fat even though I don't think they are ? It's more a term of endearment " Come on flat lad , come on fat ar$e , come on thunder thighs" :Hilarious


I call Thai Fat head and lard arse all the time


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie always seems to look 'fat' compared to a lot of dogs - I think as she is so square. 

She is about a kg overweight at the moment though 

Don't really have any recent photos though.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm reading this thread with a wry smile. I have 2 fit dogs, and 2 unfit/unsound dogs I also have 2 overweight dogs, and 2 that are fine for their size - easily felt ribs with decent covering, the wee one with good strong well defined solid muscles. The 2 fit ones are 'overweight' and 'fat' but actually in good condition. The two that on paper are the right weight/shape are both lame......go figure 

I know Kahn and Beau are both more 'rotund' than I'd like, but they have slimmed off some of their winter fat and Beau is now joining me in 5k run keeping up no problem (I'm the slow one!), Kahn has a waist again and is doing short trots whenever we're out, he's far more alert and interactive too. Ronin is limping due to an altercation with Tyton when his right foreleg got crunched, but he has a lovely tuck, visible (just) waist and under the fluff is solid muscle.

Tyton I'm worried about. He's never been fat for a newfie - but probably looks it compared to most on here. At times his spine is visible through the fur (that to me is 'super lean to the detriment of everything else' to quote @Meezey ) We're desperately trying to keep him light for the sake of his elbow under guidance from the orthopaedic vet, but think he looks healthier with a little more weight on, and muscle condition is very hard to build with his current mobility restrictions (am awaiting on hydrotherapy but they are rubbish at getting back to us and nowhere else on the island).

Maybe we need to get back to the original idea of the thread... FIT dogs - HEALTHY dogs, not just how fat/thin they are


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I'd probably aim for the line in this picture when it comes to his tuck he is very flat bellied on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 267129


Thank you


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Tyton said:


> I'm reading this thread with a wry smile. I have 2 fit dogs, and 2 unfit/unsound dogs I also have 2 overweight dogs, and 2 that are fine for their size - easily felt ribs with decent covering, the wee one with good strong well defined solid muscles. The 2 fit ones are 'overweight' and 'fat' but actually in good condition. The two that on paper are the right weight/shape are both lame......go figure
> 
> I know Kahn and Beau are both more 'rotund' than I'd like, but they have slimmed off some of their winter fat and Beau is now joining me in 5k run keeping up no problem (I'm the slow one!), Kahn has a waist again and is doing short trots whenever we're out, he's far more alert and interactive too. Ronin is limping due to an altercation with Tyton when his right foreleg got crunched, but he has a lovely tuck, visible (just) waist and under the fluff is solid muscle.
> 
> ...


And for the sake of his elbows that's what you need do 

It's that odd thing, my back is knackered I know that I need to lose shed loads of weight, to lose that weight I am basically going to have to wire my gob shut lol yes I will be slim but I won't be health and neither will I look it. At the peak of my fitness I was still considered over weight by Doctor's, if I go below that and try to hit my ideal health I look and feel ill....

I have one dog I consider just right, one slightly over weight but no doubt the fittest of my 3 and one under but he's still a pup...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Is it bad that I call all my dogs fat even though I don't think they are ? It's more a term of endearment " Come on flat lad , come on fat ar$e , come on thunder thighs" :Hilarious


Nah, they won't mind cos they know it's not true! My OH does it to me, even though I'm not fat. If I was, I would lamp him unch


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I found a couple more that I like.

This was Skip this time last year so I'm working on getting him back to this condition.

This one shows how wide he is around the shoulders for such a small dog:










And this one shows, in full stretch, how good he looked: 









But who am I to talk? I'm hardly a skinny bitch, myself :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

I call my dog an azshole. But he is... Especially when he muzzle punches me in the gut when I don't throw the toy fast enough.

Breez is a jerk. And I have evidence:


----------



## raven45 (Mar 31, 2016)

im new here. these are my crossbreed rescues


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> He's come a long way from the dog who, in a training class "leave it" exercise, stole not only his sausage but all of the other dogs' sausage


Lmao, my collie did similar except he left his own sausage and just took everyone elses!

Talking of porky dogs, here's Shadow. To be fair by the time this pic was taken his back legs were shocking (he was put to sleep 2 months after this pic) so his exercise was really limited and we'd battled his weight all his life. He was on so little food by this point that cutting it down just wasn't an option.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

So long as my dogs are healthy and happy, I'm happy.

The Cavvies wanted to show off their running skills .....










J


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

The demi-mute when he was younger... I'm guessing about a year here... so much black on his face...










This is from last year...










Last weighing he was around 44kg


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So I've looked, and I don't have many photos of the boy dog not looking fat..... Or showing off his bladdy awesome butt muscles. But then he's rarely off lead, and I don't generally take pics of his butt lol. He is very square, but has a waist, and a tuck, and neck rolls. He's fit tho, which Imo I more important than thin/ uber lean. He was 24kgs when I got him and defo to thin, at 32kgs he was defo, defo, to big, he's at 29kg atm and is Imo about right. He'd probably be fitter if after he's shared skips ice cream, he didn't enjoy doing the above so much.......


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

Griffin 17kgs. Nice and lean and well muscled








Dee 11.6kgs. Not a bad weight but not as well muscled as had been on 4 weeks of rest due to an injury








Ebony. Show bred collie. Very hairy and always looks fat but is nice and lean under her coat. She weighs 13.5kgs








Stryder- 18.9kgs. Looks chunky but quite lean under his coat. He is 23.5 inches to the shoulder








Spyro-17kgs and 23 inches to the shoulder. Really quite thin but coat covers it luckily.








Wombat- shih Tzu poodle cross. Very hairy but nice and lean under coat. 5kgs


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Opinions please???
Murphy is 29kg,he will be 2 at the end of May. He is in the blue harness in the 2nd pic.

Thank you.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Some seriously good lookin' dogs in here
> 
> Both Thai & Harry are the same weight as Cash, then @StormyThai & @Nataliee. Can you feel hip bones/spine etc? That kind of makes me wonder whether Cash is underweight for his breed/size. He's roughly about 68cm I think to the shoulder, very narrow in frame.
> 
> @MollySmith Ty & Molly are so similar and as the same cross we can compare notes. Ty at last weigh in which was some years ago was about 21kg. That was his ideal I think. So quite a big difference there between them both. Ty is incredibly muscular though too.


Yes Ty and Molly could be comparable, you're right. I can't think of any other PF dog I know who is as closer. Molly has fluctuated a lot but I think he is more muscular and her frame might be a wee bit smaller. Another excuse to get them together!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Trying to "like" all the posts, but forum is being annoying and getting stuck. I "like"!!!
> 
> But he's far from underweight, see? Neck rolls:


Oh Bates, you are so gorgeous!

I like a bit of neck roll, he looks fine and I think a perfect example of 'fit'  Molly also has neck rolls 

I'm also having trouble liking too!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

It seems this thread may have gone off thecrails....but I finally got a good picture of my 8 year old and wanted to share


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My vet has been trying to get me to increase Flynn's weight for a while now but it's easier said than done, I really dont know where he puts all the food he eats. The Bowen therapist was also quite criticaI of his weight too. I would like a slight bit more covering over his pelvic bone as they do protrude a touch but as far as his ribs and spine go, they are fine IMO. He is well muscled, as confirmed by the physio and massage therapist, has plenty of energy, eats well so under these circumstances I dont feel that his leanness is anything to be concerned about.

Sometimes I watch these real life vet or animal rescue programmes and they get a dog come in that they call malnourished or emaciated and I look at them and dont think they look all that bad. Then you see them a few months later in their new home and they have turned into barrels, with the owners proclaiming how much healthier they are. 

I have mentioned this before but I did have an RSPCA Inspector visit once acting on reports of a malnourished dog. I wasnt in at the time and my Mum dealt with them but they asked her lots of questions, one of which was why wasnt there any food out to be seen. She went away satisfied and I have never had another visit but it does show how the public perceive a lean dog, and that there are people out there who will report things they think they have seen.


----------



## jon.bda (Oct 10, 2015)

diefenbaker said:


> Last weighing he was around 44kg


I love that pic!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

SixStar said:


> When you run your hands along their sides, it should feel as if a blanket is over the ribs, not a duvet


This seems a great description to me. I have never heard it put like this

Currently my older bitch feels more like a sheet over her ribs and I would like to add a little. 
To me she needs more
To others they will likely not see the difference once she is back to normal
The scales may not even show a difference
But I will know when it is right.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Both my two are fitter than they look.

Viewed from above, Angus does look more like a coffee table than a highly toned canine athlete but he's not fat, he's curly



Viewed from the side you can see that he's got a bit of a tuck up going on but you really have to feel him to realise that he's 19kg of muscle. I like him to be lean for agility so don't let him get fat although did have to up his food a bit over the winter as he was a little on the skinny side (to feel - if anything he looked fatter as his coat was so impressive)



Cuillin doesn't have the dense, curly coat but again doesn't really show his waist from above.



but you do get more sense of his tuck up from the side. He's a little over his ideal weight at the moment but not by much - his ribs are definitely there but a little more covered than I'd like. He's really beginning to step up his agility training recently and losing some of his extra baggage so I'm not worried for now. gain he's around 19kg and they're both fairly big for collies and very muscular.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> Rupert was around 9kg underweight here. Doesn't look like anywhere near that much given his coat. The vet threatened me with the RSPCA and kept him under close observation regarding his weight after running a load of tests to make sure there was nothing going on. He was 26kg and you could feel every bone clearly.
> View attachment 267118
> 
> 
> We managed to get 7kgs on him which made him look fat in photos but his ribs, hips and spine were still very easily felt. He could have gained another couple of kgs and not been overweight and given his tendency to drop weight suddenly and quickly I'd have put it on him if I could.


I don't think I've ever seen Rupert before as that's not at all what I pictured him to look like. He was a gorgeous boy 

ETA.. Oops, I see others have said the same thing. Should have read the rest of the replies first


----------



## Fgywoo333 (Mar 17, 2016)

my fit and strong dog


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

@FloRidley Lovely dogs, but your collie does NOT look fat, she looks great! 
Love the pic of Wombat! (and what a great name)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kare said:


> View attachment 267178
> 
> 
> It seems this thread may have gone off thecrails....but I finally got a good picture of my 8 year old and wanted to share


Oh he'/she's lovely! We never see your dogs!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Muttly said:


> Oh he'/she's lovely! We never see your dogs!


I guess I dont share much.

I have never even put their names here. Just "little one" and "older dog" or similar


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Fgywoo333 said:


> my fit and strong dog


That's an image from Google search. Quite high up search results too.


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

Love this photo  I think he's pretty lean?! To be honest though I wouldn't get too hung on it unless he started to get chunky. I think we need to feed him up a bit tbh!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Fgywoo333 said:


> my fit and strong dog


I don't mean to be rude but that's a pit pup pic from google 

Opps just noticed @Lauren5159 noticed too lol


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, as a test of his fitness I have my dog in training. I have set out a number of tests for him to pass.

Number 1. The Bounce- Must clear the undergrowth in one bounce, multiple times...









Number 2. Weight carrying. Points awarded for weight, length and distance carried for.









Number 3. The Sprint. Points awarded for speed, stamina and not listening.









Number 4. The dive. Must be completed multiple times, regardless of how cold it is.









And lastly, number 5. "Jumping"


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Fgywoo333 said:


> my dog


In fact this dog is from google too...
Fair play if you don't have a dog, but may I suggest that you are a bit more honest instead of passing others dogs off as your own


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh I forgot about my other dog


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Who would have thought that weightloss would change the setting of the ears


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Who would have thought that weightloss would change the setting of the ears


the tension on the over full skin pulled them upright....obviously!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Obviously...how silly of me to miss that!


----------



## SurfCFC (Dec 16, 2014)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

kare said:


> the tension on the over full skin pulled them upright....obviously!





StormyThai said:


> Obviously...how silly of me to miss that!


Waaaa...wait!? Are you two BLIND!!? Its two completely different dogs!! You can't FOOL me @Lexiedhb unch

:Smuggrin


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Waaaa...wait!? Are you two BLIND!!? Its two completely different dogs!! You can't FOOL me @Lexiedhb unch
> 
> :Smuggrin


Nooooo. @Lexiedhb would never tell porkies!

Would she?


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

So losing weight moves the ears and changes the coat color and even changes the markings as well lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Nooooo. @Lexiedhb would never tell porkies!
> 
> Would she?


I bloody hope not!! Can't be doing with people posting images of their 'dog' and turns out it isn't! @Lexiedhb seems better than that! I hope :Sorry :Sorry


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Waaaa...wait!? Are you two BLIND!!? Its two completely different dogs!! You can't FOOL me @Lexiedhb unch
> 
> :Smuggrin


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Just helping with the decorating lol


img host


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Muze said:


> Just helping with the decorating lol
> 
> 
> img host


She looks fab!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It's due to swimming and scentwork, that muscle really helps with her hips


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Lyra's always been pretty lean, and the majority of the time she tends to look a bit scrawny - but I've recently upped her exercise a bit and gave her some better quality food and she's put on a nice layer of muscle since then (which you can't really see through her long fur but it's there. )

No idea what she weighs, will hopefully find out in about two weeks when she goes in to get spayed.
She's a very active pooch, and I'm planning on getting her as fit as possible as my friend wants me (and Lyra) to go hiking with her up a mountain in Skye.

She's my little fitness buddy and could run for miles if only I could keep up!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Who would have thought that weightloss would change the setting of the ears


I know magical right?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I bloody hope not!! Can't be doing with people posting images of their 'dog' and turns out it isn't! @Lexiedhb seems better than that! I hope :Sorry :Sorry


What do you mean its not my dog??? Pffttttt .... clearly before and after his diet.....

ETS: Isnt one a Shiba and one a Lab??? LOL


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, I believed you and 'liked' your post, you twonk! :Shifty


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a fitty and a fatty 
Bella (collie) is 15kg n I feel her weight is spot on 
Tilly ( terrier x) is 10kg n needs to lose about 1.5kg


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Funnily enough Diefenbaker I was offered one today!

Over here they're called Kecske and quite common in the region where I live although I understand they're quite rare in your part of the world. 

Sadly, I had to decline the offer as I already have a baby hippopotamus, a little black devil and a wicked witch which are almost too much for a mere mortal like me to cope with!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Funnily enough Diefenbaker I was offered one today!
> 
> Over here they're called Kecske and quite common in the region where I live although I understand they're quite rare in your part of the world.
> 
> Sadly, I had to decline the offer as I already have a baby hippopotamus, a little black devil and a wicked witch which are almost too much for a mere mortal like me to cope with!


This post makes no sense now. But to explain I did have a picture of a goat with "my dog". The picture was rather large so I removed it before the goat police arrived.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

diefenbaker said:


> This post makes no sense now. But to explain I did have a picture of a goat with "my dog". The picture was rather large so I removed it before the goat police arrived.


Typical in't it! I'm now phoning the goat police, so watch out!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

so instead of goats we have hippos


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Did someone say goat?! 

We do love a goat around here and it's been a long time since a thread turned in to a Goat Fest..........

:Android <----- I don't know what that is, but I like it!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

no no goats just hippos lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Did someone say goat?!
> 
> We do love a goat around here and it's been a long time since a thread turned in to a Goat Fest..........
> 
> :Android <----- I don't know what that is, but I like it!


I have been sitting on my hands ever since the goat was mentioned............must.....not.......post....goat memes AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Typical in't it! I'm now phoning the goat police, so watch out!


I thought you were joking... I've just had a knock on the door...


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh why have some people goat to ruin a really good thread!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

kare said:


> Oh why have some people goat to ruin a really good thread!


Sorry, I'll get my goat...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ok fine we all just have to goat sometimes


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Who would have thought that weightloss would change the setting of the ears


...and the breed.....


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Getting it back on track, here's Flossie (further back) and Fly


Ziggy who's doing well at 14


Kite

It's not very recent but she looks the same now.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Embarrassing photos of fat Ripley....









aaaand Ripley out posing today 
She looks so much better, no?



































Cute face


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Embarrassing photos of fat Ripley....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes naked  :Bag


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky is 7KG and 10 inches to the shoulder. Her chest is very deep for her height though and this makes her look fatter than she is.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Shes naked  :Bag


Por vou


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Angus had a check up on Saturday with our local physio and massage person - he's very muscular and toned, very strong, perfect body condition for a sports dog full range of movement in hips and shoulders with perfect hip extension in the one he injured in February. I'm really chuffed.


----------

